# A Few Pics from Today's Market



## Misschief (Jul 28, 2019)

Our usual market location is inaccessible this week due to the city upgrading the water system in that part of town so our market organizers partnered with a heritage/museum site (Father Pandosy Mission) for today. What an amazing site for a market! Everyone was enthusiastic, the weather was perfect, and sales were decent.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 28, 2019)

Such a nice setting for a market. Your booth looks very nice, and I hope you had a great day.


----------



## Misschief (Jul 28, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> Such a nice setting for a market. Your booth looks very nice, and I hope you had a great day.


Thanks @cmzaha! It wasn't my best sales day but it was a great day. The setting really was amazing and I was under a big old willow tree. I borrowed a tent but almost didn't need it. The day flew by!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 28, 2019)

Nice setting and nice booth!


----------



## Misschief (Jul 28, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Nice setting and nice booth!


Thank you. It's almost impossible to see but there's a pond behind my booth and there are turtles in the pond.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 28, 2019)

What a pretty setting for the market. I bet it was fun.


----------



## Relle (Jul 29, 2019)

Love the spot under the willow (my fav tree) and I can see the pond. That would be great to have it there all the time. The old buildings just add to the ambience.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 29, 2019)

Looks so NICE !


----------



## maya (Jul 29, 2019)

OH Gorgeous!


----------



## cerelife (Jul 30, 2019)

Black and Gold = Saints colors!! I LOVE it!!


----------

